
Facebook now lets users edit mistakes in old comments | Digital Trends - ceekays
http://www.digitaltrends.com/social-media/facebook-now-lets-users-edit-mistakes-in-old-comments/
======
eps
An option to edit past comments is absolutely fine for as long as anyone can
see the edit history. I've seen this done in one place and making the edit
history public had a very positive effect on the quality of comments.
Basically the system gives you right to change your mind, but what's said is
said, and it's on record.

~~~
kennu
It's interesting though that if someone Likes the comment, you can't really
tell which version of it they liked. So you can trick people a bit like when
changing Group/Event names after people have joined.

But I definitely agree that it's nice to be able to fix typos afterwards. It
causes inconvenience to followers when you delete the original comment and
write a new, almost identical one.

~~~
ceekays
Nice observation on the "Likes".

